# No Building control / No Part P-the reality selling a property



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Mmmmm

Remember to attach Form ACL 1 [4r$e covering letter]
Explain the situation and add it as an attachment to the PIR. Just to cover youself. Also mention and refer to it in the body of the PIR. That way you have covered it. Just in case the ACL 1 gets mislaid
Cynical? Me!:yes:

Makes you wonder why we bother really


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

walk away prision foods not that nice and do you really need the grief


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

As we said before, someone else's **** nothing more than a periodic. will cover our arse big time

At the end of the day if it is unsafe it will need rectifying and if it is reasonable then it will be council to give completion certificate.

Really it's crap we could do without- work is work.

really this just proves my rant about part "p"


----------

